

Real time attendance for govt. officials in India – now live on the internet - dheer01

http:&#x2F;&#x2F;attendance.gov.in&#x2F;
======
Zakuzaa
Such blatant disregard to privacy of these Govt officials. I don't see why
general public should have access to this data.

------
audioglass
Great stuff, I wonder if theres anything similar out there for other
countries?

------
dheer01
Amazingly well done for a govt website.

------
vive1
Really a nice iniative

------
nitishshah
Good work ...

------
ozuvedi
absolute beauty !!!!

